# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  LAm the nao de xoa Win Xp khi chay Ubuntu tren USB

## kitelag

Tinh hinh la chiec PC nha em bong dung chay nhu rua khi em chay chuong trinh don phan manh o cung.
Khi khoi dong len no doi Boot tu CD, roi sau do no doi nhan Enter. Em nhan Enter roi vao duoc giao dien man hinh chinh, nhung no lai chay cham nhu rua.
Bac nao biet co the giup em hong? Em thi muon xoa win Xp luon roi cai Ubuntu choi vai thang roi cai lai no.

----------


## hiepgadan1

oi`. ban cai de lun win xp vao i'. no se tu xoa cai win cu di.
chuc vui

----------


## TruongTamPhong

*Hướng dẫn chi tiết cài đặt Ubuntu từ CD*

Lời khuyên (Đối với những người mới cài đặt lần đầu tiên):

 Trước khi cài đặt chính thức vào ổ cứng, bạn nên thử khởi động bằng Live CD để chắc chắn phần cứng của bạn tương thích với Ubuntu. Trước khi cài đặt nên sao lưu những dữ liệu quan trọng (cẩn tắc vô áy náy). Cẩn thận bước phân vùng (nên đọc kỹ hướng dẫn) để tránh trường hợp mất dữ liệu. Để cài đặt nhanh hơn, bạn nên ngắt dây mạng. Sau khi cài xong lại kết nối bình thường.
*1. Sử dụng Live CD:*

Cho đĩa vào CD-ROM và chọn khởi động từ CD-ROM, màn hình khởi động của Ubuntu sẽ xuất hiện.

​
Chọn *Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer* để chạy Ubuntu từ đĩa liveCD.

​
Quá trình khởi động từ liveCD có thể diễn ra khá lâu do Ubuntu phải dành một phần bộ nhớ RAM để
làm vùng nhớ đệm cho hệ điều hành hoạt động. Sau khi quá trình khởi động hoàn tất các bạn sẽ được chào
đón bởi màn hình chính của Ubuntu.

Trong đĩa liveCD của Ubuntu được tích hợp sẵn tiện ích *Gparted* khá mạnh và trực quan, dễ sử dụng với người mới dùng. Các bạn có thể khởi động tiện ích này trong menu *System* => *Administration* => *Partition Editor*.

​
Để cài đặt Ubuntu thì các bạn cần có ít nhất khoảng 8GB ổ cứng trống. Bạn hãy resize một phân vùng
nào đó còn trống hơn 8GB để tạo phân vùng mới. Nhắp phải vào phân vùng đó và chọn *Resize* để tạo ra một vùng *unallocated*. Như trên hình các bạn có thể thấy hiện tôi đang có 1 phân vùng *unallocated* có kích thước khoảng 8.8GB. Các bạn có thể format phân vùng các bạn muốn dùng để cài đặt Ubuntu theo định dạng ext2, ext3, reiserfs.... Ở đây tôi format thành reiserfs. Với ext3 các bạn cũng có thể tiến hành tương tự.

​
Sau khi chỉnh sửa phân vùng theo ý muốn các bạn chọn *Add*.

​
Như các bạn thấy thì bây giờ dưới khung *pending operations* đã xuất hiện lựa chọn vừa rồi của các bạn.

Sau khi đã chắc chắn về những lựa chọn của mình các các bạn nhấn *Apply*, một cửa sổ sẽ hiện ra để xác nhận lựa chọn. Các bạn nhấn tiếp *Apply*.

​
Sau đó chờ quá trình phân vùng hoàn tất




​
“Có đất” rồi, bây giờ chúng ta chỉ còn việc “đặt nhà” vào thôi.

Thoát khỏi chương trình *Gparted*. Trên màn hình desktop các bạn nhấn vào nút *Install*, trình cài đặt Ubuntu sẽ khởi động.

​
Trong bước 1 các bạn có thể chọn ngôn ngữ cho hệ điều hành. Chọn xong các bạn nhấn chọn *Forward*.

Bước 2 là chọn múi giờ, khá đơn giản, các bạn chỉ cần chọn vị trí trên bản đồ thế giới.

​
Bước 3 cho phép bạn chọn kiểu bàn phím. *Lời khuyên*: _không nên chọn bàn phím VN mà nên chọn USA._

​
Sau bước này là đến quá trình quan trọng nhất, đó là phân vùng.

​
Ý nghĩa của các lựa chọn :
*Use entire disk* : dùng hết đĩa cứng – cẩn thận, lực chọn này có thể làm mất hết dữ liệu của bạn
*Use the largest continuous free space* : cài đặt ubuntu vào chỗ trống lớn nhất trong đĩa cứng. Chọn mục này Ubuntu sẽ tự động phân vùng và cài đặt vào vùng *unallocated* đã nói ở trên. Dùng cách này an toàn nhưng sẽ không có nhiều lựa chọn. Nếu dùng cách này thì ở những bước đầu tiên bạn bỏ qua bước định dạng vùng *unallocated*.
*Manual*: Làm thủ công, mình tự lựa chọn.

Nếu bạn rành về phân vùng thì nên chọn lựa chọn thứ 3 là *manual* – làm bằng tay.

​
Chúng ta sẽ cài đặt ubuntu vào phân vùng vừa tạo ở trên. Chọn *edit partition* :

​
Phần *Use as* chọn *Reiserfs journaling file system*. Nên nhớ chọn phần *mount point* là /. Có nghĩa là thư mục gốc (*root*) của Ubuntu sẽ được cài vào phân vùng này.

Ngoài ra, Ubuntu còn yêu cầu 1 phân vùng *swap*, là phân vùng đệm để hệ thống hoạt động. Chúng ta chọn phân vùng cần dùng làm *swap*, chọn *edit partition* như trên.

​
Phần *Use as* chọn *swap area*. Rồi chọn *OK*.

Quá trình phân vùng đã xong, chúng ta sang bước kế tiếp.
Cửa sổ tiếp theo bạn sẽ thiết lập *username* và *password* cho hệ thống. Ubuntu sẽ tự động nhận ra các tài khoản trên hệ điều hành khác đã cài trên hệ thống. Nếu bạn muốn chuyển chúng sang Ubuntu hãy chọn tài khoản muốn chuyển, không thì không chọn gì.

​
Sau bước này sẽ có 1 màn hình xác nhận hiện ra. 
Không còn gì lăn tăn ? Vậy thì còn gì nữa mà không nhấn Install nhỉ ? Quá trình cài đặt diễn ra trong khoảng 20-30 phút tuỳ theo máy, sau khi cài đặt hoàn tất các bạn có thể restart máy và bắt đầu thưởng thức những điều tuyệt vời Ubuntu mang lại.

*2. Cài đặt từ Alternate CD.*

Chọn chế độ khởi động từ CD-ROM, khởi động với đĩa cài đặt Ubuntu.
Cửa sổ ngôn ngữ hiện ra → Chọn *English* (Hướng dẫn này viết cho ngôn ngữ cài đặt là
English).

​
Để cài đặt chọn *Install Ubuntu*.
Tiếp tục chọn ngôn ngữ: Chọn *English*. Chọn *United State*.

Chọn kiểu bàn phím: Chọn *No* ở bảng hiện ra rồi chọn kiểu *US*. Nếu để chương trình tự phát
hiện bàn phím ( chọn *Yes* → gõ một trong những ký tự hiện ra).

​
Chờ bộ cài đặt chạy.
Bỏ qua phần cấu hình mạng. Chọn *Do not confiugure the network at this time*.

​
Điền vào *Host Name*.
Chọn múi giờ ( Chọn đại 1 cái rồi sau khi cài đặt xong chỉnh lại  )

​
Chờ bộ cài đặt chạy.
Đến phần *chọn phân vùng để cài đặt Ubuntu*: Có 3 lựa chọn cần chú ý:

​
*Guided – Resize .....* Dùng lựa chọn này nếu để trình phân vùng đổi cỡ một phân vùng có sẵn rồi tạo ra 1 phân vùng mới cài đặt Ubuntu
*Guided – Use Entire Disk*. Đùng lựa chọn này nếu bạn muốn cài đặt Ubuntu vào toàn bộ ổ cứng ( *Đặc biệt chú ý*: _Không dùng với máy đã có dữ liệu trong ổ cứng_ )
*Guided – Manual* Lựa chọn phân vùng một cách thủ công ( Nên chọn cách này )

Chọn *Guided – Manual*, phần Phân vùng đĩa sẽ xuất hiện:

​
Chọn phân vùng nào còn nhiều chỗ trống để từ đó tạo các phân vùng mới cài Ubuntu. Ví dụ ở trên có sẵn một ổ đĩa (sda) và 2 phân vùng: #1 – 8.2GB và #5:419MB. Ta chọn phân vùng 8.5GB để cắt ra một phần cài đặt Ubuntu. Di chuyển đến dòng #1 rồi *Enter*.

Chọn *Resize the partition*.

​
Một thông báo hiện ra cho biết lựa chọn này nếu tiếp tục sẽ ghi các thay đổi vào đĩa, không quay lại được, chọn *Yes*.

​
Điền vào cỡ phân vùng muốn tạo. Có thể điền theo dung lượng 4.5 GB hoặc điền theo tỷ lệ ví dụ 50%. Bạn nên để khoảng 10->15GB. *Continue*.

​
Sau khi tạo xong chúng ta đã có một phân vùng mới. Như trong hình là 4.1 GB.

​
Chọn phân vùng đó rồi *Enter*: Sau đó chọn *Creat a new partition*.

​
Chọn *Logical* → *Beginning*. Ở các mục tiếp theo.

Tiếp đến là phần chọn dung lượng phân vùng cài đặt. Nhìn hình thấy dung lượng lớn nhất có thể tạo là 4.1GB. Giả sử của bạn là 10GB, bạn nên để 1GB *swap* và lúc đó phân vùng mới sẽ là 10GB – 1GB = 9GB. Như trên hình tôi để 600MB *swap* và phần vùng cài đặt là 4.1GB – 600MB = 3.5BG.

​
Chọn *Continue* sẽ thấy bảng phân vùng mới, phân vùng vừa tạo ra là #6 có dung lượng 3.5GB. Ta
sẽ chọn làm phân vùng của Ubuntu. Di chuyển đến phân vùng này và *Enter*.

​
Di chuyển đến dòng: *Mount Point* rồi *Enter*.
Chọn */ - The root file system*. Nếu ai đã cài đặt nhiều lần, có thể tạo nhiều phân vùng, gán với từng thư mục con như /usr /etc /home

​
Sau đó hoàn thành việc chỉnh sửa phân vùng: Chọn *Done setting up the partiton*.

Nhìn bảng phân vùng thấy phân vùng #6 đã tạo thành ext3 và dùng làm phân vùng cài đặt. Còn hơn 500MB trống, ta dùng làm *swap*. Chọn phần đó → *Enter*.

​
Chọn *Creat a new partition* rồi làm như các bước làm với phân vùng cài đặt ở trên. Chọn dung lượng lớn nhất có thể ( mặc định khi hiện ra ). Sau đó *Continue*.
Vào phân vùng vừa tạo rồi chuyển đến dòng *Use as:...* rồi *Enter*.

​
Chọn *swap area* để tạo phân vùng swap:

​
Sau đó chọn *Done setting up the partiton*.
Sẽ thấy thêm một phân vùng *swap* mới được tạo ra.

​
Chọn *Finish partitioning and write changes to disk*. Nhìn vào bảng thông báo sẽ thấy có 2 phân vùng mới được tạo, một phân vùng / và một phân vùng swap. Chọn *Yes*.

​
Quá trình cài đặt sẽ được tiếp tục. Tiếp theo là điền tên người sử dụng.

​
Điền Tên tài khoản , mật khẩu và xác nhận.

​
Chọn có sử dụng thư mục mã hóa không, nhập vào mật khẩu mã hóa và xác nhận.

​
Chương trình cài đặt tiếp tục. Lần này khá lâu .

​
Chọn Grub làm chương trình quản lý khởi động. Grub sẽ tự động nhận các hệ điều hành khác và thêm vào trình đơn khởi động.

​
Kết thúc cài đặt, bỏ đĩa CD ra khỏi ổ đĩa và khởi động lại.

​

----------


## linhvnt

*Hướng dẫn chi tiết cài đặt Ubuntu từ CD*

Lời khuyên (Đối với những người mới cài đặt lần đầu tiên):

 Trước khi cài đặt chính thức vào ổ cứng, bạn nên thử khởi động bằng Live CD để chắc chắn phần cứng của bạn tương thích với Ubuntu. Trước khi cài đặt nên sao lưu những dữ liệu quan trọng (cẩn tắc vô áy náy). Cẩn thận bước phân vùng (nên đọc kỹ hướng dẫn) để tránh trường hợp mất dữ liệu. Để cài đặt nhanh hơn, bạn nên ngắt dây mạng. Sau khi cài xong lại kết nối bình thường.
*1. Sử dụng Live CD:*

Cho đĩa vào CD-ROM và chọn khởi động từ CD-ROM, màn hình khởi động của Ubuntu sẽ xuất hiện.

​
Chọn *Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer* để chạy Ubuntu từ đĩa liveCD.

​
Quá trình khởi động từ liveCD có thể diễn ra khá lâu do Ubuntu phải dành một phần bộ nhớ RAM để
làm vùng nhớ đệm cho hệ điều hành hoạt động. Sau khi quá trình khởi động hoàn tất các bạn sẽ được chào
đón bởi màn hình chính của Ubuntu.

Trong đĩa liveCD của Ubuntu được tích hợp sẵn tiện ích *Gparted* khá mạnh và trực quan, dễ sử dụng với người mới dùng. Các bạn có thể khởi động tiện ích này trong menu *System* => *Administration* => *Partition Editor*.

​
Để cài đặt Ubuntu thì các bạn cần có ít nhất khoảng 8GB ổ cứng trống. Bạn hãy resize một phân vùng
nào đó còn trống hơn 8GB để tạo phân vùng mới. Nhắp phải vào phân vùng đó và chọn *Resize* để tạo ra một vùng *unallocated*. Như trên hình các bạn có thể thấy hiện tôi đang có 1 phân vùng *unallocated* có kích thước khoảng 8.8GB. Các bạn có thể format phân vùng các bạn muốn dùng để cài đặt Ubuntu theo định dạng ext2, ext3, reiserfs.... Ở đây tôi format thành reiserfs. Với ext3 các bạn cũng có thể tiến hành tương tự.

​
Sau khi chỉnh sửa phân vùng theo ý muốn các bạn chọn *Add*.

​
Như các bạn thấy thì bây giờ dưới khung *pending operations* đã xuất hiện lựa chọn vừa rồi của các bạn.

Sau khi đã chắc chắn về những lựa chọn của mình các các bạn nhấn *Apply*, một cửa sổ sẽ hiện ra để xác nhận lựa chọn. Các bạn nhấn tiếp *Apply*.

​
Sau đó chờ quá trình phân vùng hoàn tất




​
“Có đất” rồi, bây giờ chúng ta chỉ còn việc “đặt nhà” vào thôi.

Thoát khỏi chương trình *Gparted*. Trên màn hình desktop các bạn nhấn vào nút *Install*, trình cài đặt Ubuntu sẽ khởi động.

​
Trong bước 1 các bạn có thể chọn ngôn ngữ cho hệ điều hành. Chọn xong các bạn nhấn chọn *Forward*.

Bước 2 là chọn múi giờ, khá đơn giản, các bạn chỉ cần chọn vị trí trên bản đồ thế giới.

​
Bước 3 cho phép bạn chọn kiểu bàn phím. *Lời khuyên*: _không nên chọn bàn phím VN mà nên chọn USA._

​
Sau bước này là đến quá trình quan trọng nhất, đó là phân vùng.

​
Ý nghĩa của các lựa chọn :
*Use entire disk* : dùng hết đĩa cứng – cẩn thận, lực chọn này có thể làm mất hết dữ liệu của bạn
*Use the largest continuous free space* : cài đặt ubuntu vào chỗ trống lớn nhất trong đĩa cứng. Chọn mục này Ubuntu sẽ tự động phân vùng và cài đặt vào vùng *unallocated* đã nói ở trên. Dùng cách này an toàn nhưng sẽ không có nhiều lựa chọn. Nếu dùng cách này thì ở những bước đầu tiên bạn bỏ qua bước định dạng vùng *unallocated*.
*Manual*: Làm thủ công, mình tự lựa chọn.

Nếu bạn rành về phân vùng thì nên chọn lựa chọn thứ 3 là *manual* – làm bằng tay.

​
Chúng ta sẽ cài đặt ubuntu vào phân vùng vừa tạo ở trên. Chọn *edit partition* :

​
Phần *Use as* chọn *Reiserfs journaling file system*. Nên nhớ chọn phần *mount point* là /. Có nghĩa là thư mục gốc (*root*) của Ubuntu sẽ được cài vào phân vùng này.

Ngoài ra, Ubuntu còn yêu cầu 1 phân vùng *swap*, là phân vùng đệm để hệ thống hoạt động. Chúng ta chọn phân vùng cần dùng làm *swap*, chọn *edit partition* như trên.

​
Phần *Use as* chọn *swap area*. Rồi chọn *OK*.

Quá trình phân vùng đã xong, chúng ta sang bước kế tiếp.
Cửa sổ tiếp theo bạn sẽ thiết lập *username* và *password* cho hệ thống. Ubuntu sẽ tự động nhận ra các tài khoản trên hệ điều hành khác đã cài trên hệ thống. Nếu bạn muốn chuyển chúng sang Ubuntu hãy chọn tài khoản muốn chuyển, không thì không chọn gì.

​
Sau bước này sẽ có 1 màn hình xác nhận hiện ra. 
Không còn gì lăn tăn ? Vậy thì còn gì nữa mà không nhấn Install nhỉ ? Quá trình cài đặt diễn ra trong khoảng 20-30 phút tuỳ theo máy, sau khi cài đặt hoàn tất các bạn có thể restart máy và bắt đầu thưởng thức những điều tuyệt vời Ubuntu mang lại.

*2. Cài đặt từ Alternate CD.*

Chọn chế độ khởi động từ CD-ROM, khởi động với đĩa cài đặt Ubuntu.
Cửa sổ ngôn ngữ hiện ra → Chọn *English* (Hướng dẫn này viết cho ngôn ngữ cài đặt là
English).

​
Để cài đặt chọn *Install Ubuntu*.
Tiếp tục chọn ngôn ngữ: Chọn *English*. Chọn *United State*.

Chọn kiểu bàn phím: Chọn *No* ở bảng hiện ra rồi chọn kiểu *US*. Nếu để chương trình tự phát
hiện bàn phím ( chọn *Yes* → gõ một trong những ký tự hiện ra).

​
Chờ bộ cài đặt chạy.
Bỏ qua phần cấu hình mạng. Chọn *Do not confiugure the network at this time*.

​
Điền vào *Host Name*.
Chọn múi giờ ( Chọn đại 1 cái rồi sau khi cài đặt xong chỉnh lại  )

​
Chờ bộ cài đặt chạy.
Đến phần *chọn phân vùng để cài đặt Ubuntu*: Có 3 lựa chọn cần chú ý:

​
*Guided – Resize .....* Dùng lựa chọn này nếu để trình phân vùng đổi cỡ một phân vùng có sẵn rồi tạo ra 1 phân vùng mới cài đặt Ubuntu
*Guided – Use Entire Disk*. Đùng lựa chọn này nếu bạn muốn cài đặt Ubuntu vào toàn bộ ổ cứng ( *Đặc biệt chú ý*: _Không dùng với máy đã có dữ liệu trong ổ cứng_ )
*Guided – Manual* Lựa chọn phân vùng một cách thủ công ( Nên chọn cách này )

Chọn *Guided – Manual*, phần Phân vùng đĩa sẽ xuất hiện:

​
Chọn phân vùng nào còn nhiều chỗ trống để từ đó tạo các phân vùng mới cài Ubuntu. Ví dụ ở trên có sẵn một ổ đĩa (sda) và 2 phân vùng: #1 – 8.2GB và #5:419MB. Ta chọn phân vùng 8.5GB để cắt ra một phần cài đặt Ubuntu. Di chuyển đến dòng #1 rồi *Enter*.

Chọn *Resize the partition*.

​
Một thông báo hiện ra cho biết lựa chọn này nếu tiếp tục sẽ ghi các thay đổi vào đĩa, không quay lại được, chọn *Yes*.

​
Điền vào cỡ phân vùng muốn tạo. Có thể điền theo dung lượng 4.5 GB hoặc điền theo tỷ lệ ví dụ 50%. Bạn nên để khoảng 10->15GB. *Continue*.

​
Sau khi tạo xong chúng ta đã có một phân vùng mới. Như trong hình là 4.1 GB.

​
Chọn phân vùng đó rồi *Enter*: Sau đó chọn *Creat a new partition*.

​
Chọn *Logical* → *Beginning*. Ở các mục tiếp theo.

Tiếp đến là phần chọn dung lượng phân vùng cài đặt. Nhìn hình thấy dung lượng lớn nhất có thể tạo là 4.1GB. Giả sử của bạn là 10GB, bạn nên để 1GB *swap* và lúc đó phân vùng mới sẽ là 10GB – 1GB = 9GB. Như trên hình tôi để 600MB *swap* và phần vùng cài đặt là 4.1GB – 600MB = 3.5BG.

​
Chọn *Continue* sẽ thấy bảng phân vùng mới, phân vùng vừa tạo ra là #6 có dung lượng 3.5GB. Ta
sẽ chọn làm phân vùng của Ubuntu. Di chuyển đến phân vùng này và *Enter*.

​
Di chuyển đến dòng: *Mount Point* rồi *Enter*.
Chọn */ - The root file system*. Nếu ai đã cài đặt nhiều lần, có thể tạo nhiều phân vùng, gán với từng thư mục con như /usr /etc /home

​
Sau đó hoàn thành việc chỉnh sửa phân vùng: Chọn *Done setting up the partiton*.

Nhìn bảng phân vùng thấy phân vùng #6 đã tạo thành ext3 và dùng làm phân vùng cài đặt. Còn hơn 500MB trống, ta dùng làm *swap*. Chọn phần đó → *Enter*.

​
Chọn *Creat a new partition* rồi làm như các bước làm với phân vùng cài đặt ở trên. Chọn dung lượng lớn nhất có thể ( mặc định khi hiện ra ). Sau đó *Continue*.
Vào phân vùng vừa tạo rồi chuyển đến dòng *Use as:...* rồi *Enter*.

​
Chọn *swap area* để tạo phân vùng swap:

​
Sau đó chọn *Done setting up the partiton*.
Sẽ thấy thêm một phân vùng *swap* mới được tạo ra.

​
Chọn *Finish partitioning and write changes to disk*. Nhìn vào bảng thông báo sẽ thấy có 2 phân vùng mới được tạo, một phân vùng / và một phân vùng swap. Chọn *Yes*.

​
Quá trình cài đặt sẽ được tiếp tục. Tiếp theo là điền tên người sử dụng.

​
Điền Tên tài khoản , mật khẩu và xác nhận.

​
Chọn có sử dụng thư mục mã hóa không, nhập vào mật khẩu mã hóa và xác nhận.

​
Chương trình cài đặt tiếp tục. Lần này khá lâu .

​
Chọn Grub làm chương trình quản lý khởi động. Grub sẽ tự động nhận các hệ điều hành khác và thêm vào trình đơn khởi động.

​
Kết thúc cài đặt, bỏ đĩa CD ra khỏi ổ đĩa và khởi động lại.

​

----------


## VinhLink

Ui! Em cài rồi từ USB cơ. Đơn giản hơn nhiều, hông rắc rối như hướng dẫn trên. Em cài đè Ubuntu lên Win XP luôn. Dùng một Ubuntu thui à!
Bây giờ em lại muốn cài lại Win 7 mà Ubuntu vẫn còn thì phải làm sao.

----------

